# What backpack blower to buy



## brad ruch (Mar 28, 2020)

Looking to buy a new backpack blower.seems like it would be hard to beat the echo with how good there warranty is.i don't need no 500 to 600 dollar blower.i would be interested in a Stihl, Husqvarna,or echo.thanks


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Training Wheels (Mar 28, 2020)

brad ruch said:


> Looking to buy a new backpack blower.seems like it would be hard to beat the echo with how good there warranty is.i don't need no 500 to 600 dollar blower.i would be interested in a Stihl, Husqvarna,or echo.thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Echo has some good blowers....I've personally had really good luck with Redmax/Husky. What are you planning on doing with it? 

Not too sure how well the Echo warranty is implemented though; others may be able to chime in here. 

Best,

~TW


----------



## brad ruch (Mar 28, 2020)

Training Wheels said:


> Echo has some good blowers....I've personally had really good luck with Redmax/Husky. What are you planning on doing with it?
> 
> Not too sure how well the Echo warranty is implemented though; others may be able to chime in here.
> 
> ...


Just blowing leaves and small twigs.i did look at the husky 350BT online.basically same price as the echo 580T.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mh9162013 (Apr 5, 2020)

It's my impression that Echo's warranty is hit or miss. Whether it's worse than Stihl's or anyone else's, I'm not so sure. 
I've been using my Stihl BR600 Magnum for the past 5 or 6 years or so and it has worked flawlessly. I haven't even replaced the air filter, spark plug or fuel filter. However, I admit, I probably should...


----------



## full chizel (Apr 5, 2020)

brad ruch said:


> Just blowing leaves and small twigs.i did look at the husky 350BT online.basically same price as the echo 580T.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I have the Echo 580T and very happy with it. Never more than 2 pulls with choke on. 

Use good gas and oil and warranty will never be an issue


----------



## furb (Apr 5, 2020)

I see you want new but I have an old echo pb601. I like it more than the br600 and Husqvarna 580bt I have. Almost no noticeable vibration and peels chestnuts out of the grass the best. If there is a new equivalent echo I’d try one of those out.


----------

